# Vizsla puppy at beginning of 2012



## OliverWestby (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all, 
My fiancee and I have decided that the first few of months of 2012 would be an ideal time for us to get a Vizsla puppy. 
I gather that dogs have a gestation period of about 3 months, and then about 8 weeks from birth to going to new homes. Therefore, if my maths is correct, someone breeding vizslas in the last month or so, or planning to breed in the next month or two will have puppies available at some point from February onwards.

Therefore if you know of anyone who is expecting a litter of vizslas born from December onwards, preferably somewhere in the Southeast of England, then it would be great if I could get more information.

Thanks
Ollie


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out your closest Vizsla Club or organization. Most recommend certain breeders. Check this website out.... ( i am in the US so i dont know much on England things ) 

http://www.hungarianvizslaclub.org.uk/


----------

